# What to expect.



## msfashionista (Dec 14, 2006)

I know this is going to hurt but I have never ever got my mani or pedi done at a salon and I want to but I don't want to sounds so not knowing what I'm asking for so if anybody know why type of nails and what is a filling anybody? :scared:


----------



## AprilRayne (Dec 14, 2006)

Mani's and Pedi's don't hurt! They're pretty relaxing. Do you want acrylic nails? A filling is just when your nails have grown a little and you have to go get some more acrylic filled in at the base of the nail!


----------



## lovelyarsenic (Dec 14, 2006)

I agree with April, mani's and pedi's aren't meant to be painful at all - in fact, they're meant to pamper!! At most salons you will be treated like a princess, and it is indeed a very relaxing thing


----------



## TheOpenRoad (Dec 14, 2006)

Yes, it really shouldn't hurt at all and if they do anything to hurt you I would leave the salon lol. If you are looking to get acrylic, wraps, gel, or LCN nails (haha the choices are pretty confusing) as opposed to a regular manicure (which would leave you with nail polish on your existing nails), then you will have to go back and get your nails "filled" (when the acrylic, etc, begins to grow out). If you have never gotten tips before and want to try it, normally people will start out with acrylic but it can be very damaging to nails. With acrylic, they "sand down" your actual nail and then apply a powdery wet substance to the nails and after it dries, they file it down with little sanding tools in order to make the ideal nail shape... as a result, your "nails" are about 50x stronger than your real nails. You can then pick your polish and they will polish or airbrush them, whatever your choice is. I have gotten acrylic, uv gel, and LCN before... and right now money-wise and based on personal preference I like the uv gel. It basically looks like a french manicure, but lasts a lot longer than polish would... the process is basically the same as acrylic, only they do not "sand down" your real nail as much, therefore damaging it a lot less. After they apply the gel, they put your hands in UV things and the gel bonds and solidifies. Then they airbrush the white part for the french design, and put another clear layer of gel over it to seal it. With the LCN, they start off by sanding the nail down a minimal amount, then applying a white gel (also cured by UV light) and then they go over it with a pink gel, and then depending on where you go, they will one or two more layers of pink and clear LCN gel, file it down, and you are good to go. The best part about LCN is that the white never bubbles, chips or fades (which may happen with UV gel, and acrylics often start to fade within a week and a half or so). With acrylic and gel, they usually recommend going in every two weeks for a fill, and with LCN they say you can wait three weeks. Usually these time periods can be stretched, depending on how picky you are about how perfect your nails look.

A normal manicure is not that expensive (maybe like $12 or $15) but if you want to get tips with any of the other options then it can be up to like $80 for a full set of LCNs... and then every 3 weeks a fill being like $35 or so :eek2:! It all depends on what you are looking for. Go in and ask questions if you are unsure.

Sorry if this post was confusing haha... I'm sure you will have a great time once you decide what you want, and your nails will come out looking great  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Aquilah (Dec 20, 2006)

Ditto on manis and pedis not being painful! VERY relaxing indeed!


----------

